# 2 male rats



## amandad (Apr 20, 2015)

Hi everyone!

I have a friend who needs to get rid of her rats (her apartment complex doesn't allow "nuisance" animals as pets). They are both standard hooded male rats (_Rattus norvegicus_) that she saved from being sold as feeders. One is a black hooded and the other is a beige/fawn hooded rat. She said she will include everything she has (food, cage, treats, bedding, etc...) with them. The only problem is that she cannot travel to far and wide places and she needs them gone by 1/31/16. She's specifically looking for someone in the Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania area. 

I'm not 100% sure on everything, but I will ask her if any of you are interested and have any questions! 

Thanks a bunch!


----------

